
Amazon Corretto: No-Cost, Multiplatform Distribution of OpenJDK - madmax108
https://aws.amazon.com/corretto/
======
jacques_chester
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18449506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18449506)

